# Ipod Touch mort ?



## enjoypolo (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut le monde,

Je suis super enmerder la ... Tout commence en cette fin d'apres midi ou lorsque je voulais faire une playlist Genius avec Nothing's gonna change my love for you de George Benson, mon iPod plante et revenait au springboard pour une raison X.

Ensuite le soir, je le branche, je recois une erreur comme quoi mon ipod nest plus reconnu, bla bla. Probleme qui se resout en moins de 30secondes : Reboot de la machine.

Eventuellement, j'ai synchroniser de la musique, tout nickel comme d'hab

La j'allais me coucher en ecoutant un peu de musique et mon ipod ne se rallume pas.
Alors je presse le boutton ON plus la touche Home pdt 15sec, nada. je me dis merde. Je le branche au Mac, Nada  et pire, alim prise : pareil ...

Maintenant ce qui m'inquiete encore plus, c'est que le bas (a savoir le cote avec la prise de recharge) chauffe a une vitesse relativement rapidement, (en ce temps ou il est connecte direct a la prise). Ceci alors que mon ipod est eteinds. 

J'ai bien peur que mon ipod soit officiellement "dead", une mort si soudaine, y doit forcement y avoir une explication quand meme ! 

Le prob : no garantie + Jailbreak ... Mais a ce stade la, je pense que cest les composants qui ont griller.

Si vous pouvez m'offrir de l'aide. Car ca se trouve : rien a craindre ... Merci !

PS : Ipod Touch 1G avec 3.0 JB

Y'a rien a faire, l'ecran est completement noir, pas un pixel qui s'allume en faisant quoi que ce soit ... ca sent l'apple store ....


----------



## lsr (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut

Ptet que la batterie est totalement Vide, dans ce cas laisse le brancher pendant 15 minutes et essaye ensuite de l'allumer !

Laisse la se recharger sans toucher à l'iPod !


----------



## enjoypolo (15 Septembre 2009)

Enfait, je crois que t'a raison sur un point : la batterie. A mon avis, c'est elle qui a du mourrir ... la haine quand meme, je l'ai acheter le 14 Juillet dernier ... je vais essayer de faire passer ca sous la garantie qd meme, ne sait-on jamais


----------



## enjoypolo (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben tout qu'est bien qui finit bien !

J'ai passer ma journee pour mon iPod mais au final, j'en ai eu un tout neuf (1G of course, on peut pas tout demander ^^). Ma garantie etait expire et j'en avais pour la bagatelle de 250roro (1G 32GB) mais la demoiselle a gentillement accepter de me faire une exception Vla le service de pro.

Cheeers  Apparament, Hardware failure, mais bon, rien de nouveau quoi ...


----------

